# كروت شحن مجانا......................



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2008)

مش مصدق ؟

فعلا كروت شحن مجاناً

عارف هي فين ؟

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.



.
.
.
.
.







.
.
.


في الكنيسة!!!

ايوه 

ازاي؟

كل قداس وكل يوم بيعدي علينا فيه قداس ومش بنروح يبقي ضاع منك كارت شحن روحي قيمتة لا تساوي مال ولا كنوز العالم.

وخاصة الأصوام بتبقي فيها كل يوم قداس
اوعلي تضيع بجد اي كارت منهم. هاتخسر كتير.
الحق نفسك ماحدش عارف "يوم الدينونة" امته !!!

""يأتي سيد ذلك العبد في اليوم الذي لا يتوقعة ....فيشقة من وسطه ويجعل نصيبه مع عديمي الإيمان"​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة دية كدا تضحك عليانا واحنا في اسبوع الالام يا مفتري:ranting:


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*

*عندك حق فعلا 
من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى .....
ودة مش هنقدر نعملة غير فى القداس
ميرسى لموضوعك​*


----------



## K A T Y (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*

_*شكرا ليك يا كوكو وبجد احلي اوقات في الدنيا كلها هي حضور القداسات*_​ 
_*وبالذات ايام الصيام الواحد بيندم علي اي يوم راح منه*_​ 
_*ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## فادية (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*

كلامك  صحيح  عزيزي  كوكو  
ميرسي  قوي  
تسلم ايديك  
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*

*فعلا عندك حق ياكوكو 
وكل سنة وانت طيب ياقمر ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*

عندك حق فى كل كلمة كتبتها يا كوكو

تسلم ايديك وكل سنة وانت طيب والمنتدى كلة طيب


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*

موضوع رائع كوكو مان 
وعندك حق في كل كلمه قولتها
ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*



marounandrew قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة دية كدا تضحك عليانا واحنا في اسبوع الالام يا مفتري:ranting:



ههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *عندك حق فعلا
> من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى .....
> ودة مش هنقدر نعملة غير فى القداس
> ميرسى لموضوعك​*



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك ياJOJO
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*



K A T Y قال:


> _*شكرا ليك يا كوكو وبجد احلي اوقات في الدنيا كلها هي حضور القداسات*_​
> _*وبالذات ايام الصيام الواحد بيندم علي اي يوم راح منه*_​
> _*ربنا يباركك*_​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك ياكاتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*



فادية قال:


> كلامك  صحيح  عزيزي  كوكو
> ميرسي  قوي
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يباركك​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك يافاديه  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فعلا عندك حق ياكوكو
> وكل سنة وانت طيب ياقمر ​*



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك ياانجى 
نورتى الموضوع 
وانتى طيبه ياباشا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*



احلى ديانة قال:


> عندك حق فى كل كلمة كتبتها يا كوكو
> 
> تسلم ايديك وكل سنة وانت طيب والمنتدى كلة طيب



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك يافادى 
نورت الموضوع
وانت طيب  ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كروت شحن مجانا......................*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع كوكو مان
> وعندك حق في كل كلمه قولتها
> ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك يانفين 
نورتى الموضوع
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه  ​


----------

